# Request period 1, 2, and 3 mileage from Uber?



## Chris323 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello,

Can you request period 1, 2, and 3 mileage from Uber for tax reporting purposes?

Thanks. 

Chris


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Chris323 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you request period 1, 2, and 3 mileage from Uber for tax reporting purposes?
> 
> ...


you can get actual trip mileage info from your payment statements. Is that the "mileage" you're looking for?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

You shouldn't rely on Uber to track miles. They probably won't want to go back and calculate it.

If you haven't started, keep track of them yourself. There are a couple apps that do track miles, can't remember the names off the top of my head, maybe other members can help us out.


----------



## Ubercentralnj (Oct 2, 2015)

You need to keep track of all stages of mileage yourself. I track miles 1. Ping to pickup, 2. Pickup to dropoff, 3. Dead miles separately so when it comes time to file I can decide which to write off. I used to print out the miles uber reports but I realized that they sometimes get it wrong and I don't want to sit in front of an auditor with conflicting numbers. But start keeping a log, don't join the other dopes who just record raw number of miles with app on.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Uber does not keep track of any miles except trip miles. (At least that they will give you.) With fare adjustments and whatnot, even that may not be 100% accurate.

Keep a daily mileage log (electronic or on paper, I think paper would be more convincing to the IRS if you get audited) with every day's start (app on) and end (app off) odometer readings. I have to track mileage for several businesses, so I just a simple 3" x 6" spiral-bound daily calendar from officemax.

g


----------

